# Florida at Christmas.



## The Tamer (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok, nothing whatsoever to do with Excel...

I'm travelling to Florida (staying in Davenport) on Christmas Day - look to arrive there about 7pm U.S. time.

Could anyone help me with a few questions please   

Firstly, in the US of A, are all the shops (stores) closed on the 25th & 26th? if so what will i do for food on those days?!   

Secondly, what's the average price of a 3 course meal in the states (just so I can get an idea of what my spendings gonna be   

Thirdly, am i likely to be eaten by an alligator   if i swim in any of the lakes around Davenport, or by sharks   if i venture to the coast???

So basically, i'd appreciate any advice you can give me all you guys who know anything about florida.

Thanks!!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 19, 2004)

I haven't been to Florida for years, but this might help: http://www.city-data.com/city/Davenport-Florida.html

You might want to PM Corticus and/or Joe Was as they both live there.  As for meals, there's always McDonald's, Taco Hell or 7-Eleven hot dogs and nachos...   In the US about all that's closed on holidays is retail; lots of restaurants are open for slackers too lazy too cook.

Average price of a 3-course meal I suppose really depends on what you want; in Florida you're more likely to go for seafood than beef I suppose, although there is a big beef supply there in the panhandle.  $25/plate (less drinks) will get you dialed (read backwards... :wink: ) just about anywhere, unless she really wants to be impressed.  The average restaurant like Chili's is going to be about $8-$15/plate, less drinks & appetizers.  You're not going to be too far from Orlando, so if you can the Ritz-Carlton (anywhere) is famous for its Sunday morning buffet, about $75/head, but if you bring a zip-lock baggy you can easily get that back in smioked salmon.   

As for gators, I suppose they're always a concern, but I don't think there's much to worry about sharks on the Gulf side of the world.  If you go to Orlando on XMAS day, your biggest concern is going to be DisneyWorld and being accosted by 7' tall cartoon characters...

Here's a decent free map site: http://www.sitesatlas.com/Maps/Maps/FL1.htm

Have a great trip!

Smitty


----------



## Corticus (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi The Tamer!

Good decision, though I would suggest Miami over Davenport!



> Firstly, in the US of A, are all the shops (stores) closed on the 25th & 26th? if so what will i do for food on those days?!


Definitely not.  There should be lots open.  You're close to Orlando, and just about everything there will be open, its a busy time of year for them.  If your going to Disneyworld, I warn you advance, it will be a zoo.



> Secondly, what's the average price of a 3 course meal in the states (just so I can get an idea of what my spendings gonna be


That's up to you.  Keep it simple with fast food ~$5.  Get a nice meal in Orlando, $20-35.  Orlando is a big tourist trap so watch out, they'll get you if you're not careful.



> Thirdly, am i likely to be eaten by an alligator  if i swim in any of the lakes around Davenport, or by sharks  if i venture to the coast???


Alligators abound down here, but they probably won't eat you.  When I went to school in Gainesville (about 1 hour from Orlando), we used to almost run over them on our bikes all the time.
If you head to the coast, head for Daytona, that's closest and is pretty cool.  Check out Ron Jon surf shop, it's cool.


----------



## jdee (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi:

I live in Orlando and almost everything is open (food wise) on Christmas Day.  Theme Parks are open, but crazy with lots of people.  I would suggest Universal Theme Park over Disney, lots more fun especially for adults.  Lots to see and do.  Disney is more for little kids.  There are lots of other things to do here also.  Great food, entertainment, etc.  

We have been here for 4 years (via Minnesota) and love it.  Weather is up and down, could be cold, could be warm this time of year.  For an example, yesterday was cold, tomorrow is to be 76 degrees.  

Have a great time on your vacation.  

by the way, I have read lots of your replies and have learned from them.  Thanks a lot.  J.Dee


----------

